# Is this a code compliant electrical installation?



## jar546 (Dec 19, 2019)

If this was a rough inspection what would you comment?


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 19, 2019)

Total hack job.
I can get a nice metal box in CMU with no damage to the finish.

What’s that yellow stuff?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Jeff, you really shouldn't try to do electrical work!


----------



## jar546 (Dec 19, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Total hack job.
> I can get a nice metal box in CMU with no damage to the finish.
> 
> What’s that yellow stuff?



Come on Mr. Romex!  You know what that yellow stuff is.  I found it in your truck every day.


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 19, 2019)

jar546 said:


> I found it in your truck every day.



Care to enlighten the viewing public how it may have gotten my truck in the first place?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 19, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Care to enlighten the viewing public how it may have gotten my truck in the first place?


Chris is so into NM cable (wiring method of choice) he even keeps it in his ice chest.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 19, 2019)

The King of Romex


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2019)

The only code section I can think of off hand is that it can't be embedded in the masonry per 334.whatever....Maybe question where it is supported (12")


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Com' on man!


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 20, 2019)

And a "Merry Christmas" to you all too.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 20, 2019)

jar546 said:


> If this was a rough inspection what would you comment?
> View attachment 6263


Can be fished in the air space of the block but not to be penetrated through block without being in conduit of some type 334 under exception 2


----------



## fatboy (Dec 20, 2019)

Good to hear from you again Gregg, welcome back!


----------



## north star (Dec 21, 2019)

*#  #  *  #  #*

Is the cmu wall a fire rated wall or a load bearing wall
[  i.e. - rated components  ] ?

*#  #  *  #  #*


----------



## Phil (Dec 28, 2019)

If you want to be picky: Assuming the screws are Tapcons in masonry, they don't appear to meet the screw's minimum spacing and edge requirements in ESR-1671.
https://www.icc-es.org/wp-content/uploads/report-directory/ESR-1671.pdf


----------

